# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  Εντολες στο Ltspice

## kostas007

εχω μια εργασια και ζηταει





> Βρείτε θεωρητικά την τιμή της αντίστασης R2 που θα πρέπει να συνδεθεί παράλληλα σε αντίσταση R1=1kΩ προκειμένου η ισοδύναμη ολική αντίσταση του συνδυασμού τους, Rtot, να γίνει ίση με 680Ω.
> 
> Σχεδιάστε κατάλληλο κύκλωμα στο LTSpice και συντάξτε τις εντολές που απαιτούνται προκειμένου η άγνωστη τιμή της R2 να προκύπτει α) γραφικά και β) αυτόματα στο αρχείο Error Log.



το πρωτο το βρηκα ευκολα

αδυνατω ομως να βρω τις εντολες που θελει για το προγραμμα...
ουτε καν μια λιστα απο εντολες δε βρηκα
καποια βοηθεια?

----------

